# Koopor Plus - 200W



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

So who's bringing these in?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/10/15)

Vaperite is bringing in all four colours and projected selling price is around R1200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/10/15)

And the first two have already been taken by my staff. But we will bring in at least 40, if not more

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/10/15)

AND, it looks like this may just be the first sub R1000 200W TC mod. Standby for final pricing but at this stage it looks like it will retail for R995 - thanks to our supplier

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MorneW (24/10/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> AND, it looks like this may just be the first sub R1000 200W TC mod. Standby for final pricing but at this stage it looks like it will retail for R995 - thanks to our supplier




What's the eta?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/10/15)

No set date yet. Our supplier is still waiting for confirmation from the factory.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/10/15)

Just spoke to our supplier. Looks like we will have the stainless version shipping to SA 4 November for arrival within 7 days after that. Hoping they will have other colours by the 4th but, if not, then with our next shipment mid to late November

Reactions: Like 3


----------

